# Gluten free



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Does anyone know if Mochi; sticky rice; glutinous rice actually contains gluten?I have noticed it in a lot of rice crackers.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The name is because it is sticky like glue, not because it has gluten in it. It is gluten free like all other rices.


----------



## gummivenus (Dec 29, 2011)

Kathleen's right! This is a source of a lot of confusion for many people, but despite being called "glutinous", no rice contains any gluten. This is great because I _love_ mochi- yum!! Just watch out for fillings...


----------

